# staff x sharpei missing b14



## anitaoakley (Sep 13, 2013)

dark brindle bitchh, staff cross sharpei got out of the garden in b144ee area wednesday ar dinner time, if anyone sees her please call me, 07500598703


----------



## brucekrausse (Sep 9, 2013)

Do you have any picture of her ?


----------

